# Peptide timing



## hill450 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey guys, haven't posted here in a while. Been hanging out in the new forums mostly. 

Plan to run some peps soon after I end my current cycle until I start a new one. 

Anyway planning to run cjc1295 no dac/ipamerolin combo. Plan to dose these at 100mcg each 2-3x's daily. 

I want to continue trying to lean out some so what would be the best dose/timing schedule for a cut?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hill450 (Oct 26, 2012)

Or possibly adding some HGH Frag 176-191 to this or in place of the Ipam maybe? This stuff is kind of confusing lol 

HGH Frag seems tricky because you're apparently not suppose to eat around the injection? This could be tough with my work schedule is all. I work retail and have no set schedule necessarily. 

I just want something that will help me continue to lean out till my next cycle. I understand I need to take these for 3-6 months. 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 26, 2012)

best for fat loss would be if you dosed morning and do fasted cardio after pin. add a fat burner like eca stack for even more fat loss.

take the other dose pre bed. and if you want a 3rd one, post wo is good.

dosing, I recommend for ghrps's 150-250mcg and cjc w/o dac ~150mcg.


----------



## hill450 (Oct 27, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> best for fat loss would be if you dosed morning and do fasted cardio after pin. add a fat burner like eca stack for even more fat loss.
> 
> take the other dose pre bed. and if you want a 3rd one, post wo is good.
> 
> dosing, I recommend for ghrps's 150-250mcg and cjc w/o dac ~150mcg.



Ok, I'll have to think of the hgh frag if I would have time for it. From what I've read the more you wait to eat after the dose the better. And dose the hgh frag at around 250-500mcg?  

Also, I've read that ipam is the same as ghrp 2 and 6 but without so much hunger so I planned to use that. So you think dose the ipam and cjc1295 no dac 150mcg am and pm?


----------



## Z499 (Oct 27, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/170214-cjc-1293-ghrp-6-growing-combination.html


----------



## hill450 (Oct 27, 2012)

Also, should I hold off eating around the times of the cjc1295 no dac/ipam injections?

And does this stuff need to be kept cold? Sorry for all the questions just trying to get this stuff down lol


----------



## hill450 (Oct 27, 2012)

bump bump


----------



## Inspectkta (Oct 27, 2012)

Keep cold, yes.  Try to wait 30 min before eating after administering peptides.  I do not like to administer before bed.  I prepare my dose, and fall asleep, when I wake up to pee or what ever, I dose and am able to fall asleep fine.  This increases the gh pulse without the insomnia and anxiety that come with GHRP/GHRH.  I like to take it easy and do 100 mcg each no more. If I want to get swole I will go  1 dose in the morning with a period of fasting until lunch then a PWO dose, and a mid night dose if I wake up. It can be confusing trying to dose in the middle of the night, but the benefits are great.  If I dose before bed, I lay there and can not fall asleep with racing thoughts that turn into anxiety and increased heart rate.


----------



## hill450 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the help man. I may just research as much as I can and run the ipam/cjc1295 no dac combo with maybe some HGH frag in there on days I can fast. Again, appreciate your input. Hadn't heard that they prevented sleep at all.


----------



## Inspectkta (Oct 28, 2012)

Do not buy hgh frag, not worth the money.


----------



## hill450 (Oct 28, 2012)

Have read that but also read a post by datbtrue that no one uses it right. I don'tknow that I'll try it this time but probably eventually.


----------



## hill450 (Oct 28, 2012)

Well may be just talking to myself here but possibly helpful for future researchers. I think I am going to switch from ipamerolin to ghrp-2. Supposed to be good for cutting as it does not increase hunger significantly(so I've read). Also ghrp-2 basically the exact same as ipamerolin but a lot cheaper and many said they liked it better than ipam.

This way with it being cheaper I can stack it with cjc-1295 at a higher dose. I'll try to keep this updated as to what I choose and possibly share how I feel on them once I start. I will be going on pct soon and thats when I plan to start the peptides. Hopefully they don't make me any more tired than I will already be on pct.


----------



## Inspectkta (Oct 29, 2012)

The ghrp-2 is good.  The hunger kicks in quickly. I would seriously watch what you have around the house, and make your subject eat slowly.  The only issues are cortisol levels in some subjects.


----------



## hill450 (Oct 29, 2012)

Inspectkta said:


> The ghrp-2 is good.  The hunger kicks in quickly. I would seriously watch what you have around the house, and make your subject eat slowly.  The only issues are cortisol levels in some subjects.



Yes, I've read the cortisol can be a problem but haven't read of anyone actually having trouble with it. I mean it what kills your sex drive? I'll be starting on pct so that'll be gone anyway lol Been meaning to read some of the logs around here on the combo actually. Hopefully hunger doesn't get me too bad.


----------



## hill450 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well ended up going with labpe on some ghrp2 and cjc 1295 no dac can't wait to start!! Will be running these during pct. Which I will probably start next week after blasting some hcg this week.


----------



## Inspectkta (Nov 2, 2012)

My test subject kept growing with that combo on PCT, and I did a bulking dbol, deca, sust250, winstrol cycle, kept on the ghrp2 cjc1295 combo for 6 months and feel the subject was more vascular and leanner than ever.


----------

